# Poljot Ss18 Got Noticed



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not mine but one of the other '4' me and the lads have got









My friend Richie had a meeting with a couple of Ukrainians ( dont ask







)

And one asked about the watch and translated the Russian around the bezel









and gave the correct pronounciation of Poljot....

Richie was chuffed to bits


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool. So how do you say Poljot?

My SS-18 should be here next week.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I always pronounce it Parrot Boat

Polly Yacht

Get it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He cant remember, or wont embaress himself by trying to say it


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

A friend of mine at work speaks fluent Russian and he told me that it's pronounced 'pill-yoh'... I speak a little Greek and it would be the same judging by my understanding of Cyrillic


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Received it today! Like the watch, hate the band. A Nato will be on there soon.


----------

